# How do I find a therapist?



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

I know it's a stupid question but how do I find a therapist here in melbourne? Having SA and being isolated for awhile, it's hard for me to call for help. I have enough money to pay it off but I don't know any good therapists that can do CBT. And when I find one, what do I say when I ring them up? And do I need health insurance? And is 19 too young?


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Go to your local medical centre and ask to see a doctor (GP). Tell the doctor you have problems with social anxiety, or just anxiety if you want. They should give you a contact number of a therapist.
You will probably have to go to the therapist for a few sessions first before any treatment.

Do you have a medicare card?


----------



## John_in_SF (Mar 1, 2009)

Nineteen is not too young. You might take a look at this web site. When you ring, outline your situation but don't talk for too long. Make them talk and see if you like what they say and how they say it. It's customary to make a first appointment to see if you are a good fit. (Just like dating! Ha!) The most important thing is to pay attention to how you feel at that first meeting. You MUST value your feelings about the therapist. It's very tricky where emotions are involved, but if you think about it like buying a car or choosing a college, you will do just fine.


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

Dempsey said:


> Go to your local medical centre and ask to see a doctor (GP). Tell the doctor you have problems with social anxiety, or just anxiety if you want. They should give you a contact number of a therapist.
> You will probably have to go to the therapist for a few sessions first before any treatment.
> 
> Do you have a medicare card?


 Nah I don't but i'm on my dads medicare card. Can I still use that?


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah I think you can, but it's good to have your own medicare card just so you have one for the future. Is it a problem if your dad knows about the therapy?

When you go to the GP write back how it goes.


----------



## TheMachine (Nov 24, 2009)

I just had a look at that website and found loads of therapists I could see. Is it necessary to go to the GP still? Do you need special form? And i'm also wondering if some therapists would reject helping you. I won't be needing rebates since I don't mind spending loads of money to try it out.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Are you in university? Just today I made an appointment to see a therapist through my school counseling office, that's always an option.


----------

